# Removing brick veneer in front of house



## titan77 (Aug 12, 2016)

I need to replace the brink veneer as its breaking and crumbling. I want to install some of the stacked ledger stone in its place. I was thinking of removing the brick down to the framing, putting a water barrier onto the studs, then attaching cement board to the framing on top of the water barrier, then attaching the natural stone. Sound right?

So I am thinking it would be better to remove the old brick starting at the top. I plan to use a angle grinder with a diamond blade to remove the motar then take the bricks out. Correct?

Also I am am replacing the driveway which is below the brick. Is the correct order to replace the veener first then repour the driveway?

Will post some photos:


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Hammer and cold chisel will be clean and quicker than trying to grind out all the mortar.
Start at the top.
There should be some sort of covering on the studs already. They will not be bare open studs.


----------



## titan77 (Aug 12, 2016)

Thanks, can I use cement board and no wire lath to attach natual stone or am I asking for trouble? Some people have told me to attach the stone directly on top of the brick? Then I have told attach some wire lath to the brick then install the stacked stone. Just looking for advice on the best way to handle this. 

Thx


----------



## Mrbuilder (Nov 15, 2016)

Titan77, After you get the 2 or 3 top runs off, you can use a pry bar, it should con right off. Pay close attention though, some masons don't use a lot of wall ties to save $$ if they can. Not a good practice, but it is done some. A wall tie is a thin pressed piece of scalloped metal nailed to the studs and laid into the mortar joint between the brick, to keep the brick from falling off. I've had a few brick walls fall off during demo in large sections that could cause serious injury.

BE SAFE PARD :vs_cool::vs_coffee:


----------

